# My new Critter Nation!



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so happy! I set up my new Critter Nation cage last night and moved Koko and my 3 newer rats, Lily, Rue, and Piper, into it together. They all seem to love the cage, but I'm especially happy that the introduction has gone well enough that they can live together. It's just so wonderful to see Koko sleeping and playing with rats again after several months of living alone .

We haven't quite finished setting up the cage (we have more ledges and pvc pipe to put up), but here's a video of the rats exploring what we've set up so far.


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow! It's nice! Packed full of colorful,fun, exciting toys for them to play with!


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

Looks great! I'm ordering one today. How is the bar spacing? Good for 6 week old ratties? I currently have a ferret nation cage that I had to screen in because when they were smaller, they could squeeze through the bars. I'm expanding, so I want another cage, though this one will save me some time and money!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm so jealous! I barely have room for my rat manor where we are at now. One day I'd love to have a double critter nation!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Priscilla'sMom said:


> Looks great! I'm ordering one today. How is the bar spacing? Good for 6 week old ratties? I currently have a ferret nation cage that I had to screen in because when they were smaller, they could squeeze through the bars. I'm expanding, so I want another cage, though this one will save me some time and money!


It is definitely fine for 6 weeks old rats. The spacing is 1/2 inch so they cant squeeze out. Your rats are gonna love it!


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

Cant wait! Ordering one tomorrow! I know my current ratties love the Ferret Nation cage. SO much room to decorate it and put fun stuff in it. I have the girls in the top half, boys in the bottom half. Once I get another cage they will each have a whole cage to themselves. I also love that you can close off and make to seperate cages. Great for when adding new ratties to the family.


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, my GOD, your rats are adorable! <3 And your cage is so cool! I'm incredibly jealous.  Lovely job decorating, too; I want to climb in there and explore!


----------

